# Going Maltese Crazy!!



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
I decided a few months ago that now is finally a good time to bring a puppy into my life. I have been so crazed with finding just the right puppy from just the right breeder that my family thinks I am losing my mind LOL. I have spent hours upon hours researching this breed, and the breeders, and I wake up every morning and its all I can think about (maybe I should be contacting a shrink instead of a breeder haha).

Anyway, my puppy mania is getting a little ridiculous so I would really like some help finding my pup. I live in CT and I am willing to drive up to 6 hours, or even fly to pick up a puppy. I am not interested in having a puppy shipped but flying to pick he/she up is an option.

I am much more concerned about temperament than appearance but ofcourse the cuter the better! Finding a puppy from a reputable breeder who breeds for show and really cares about her dogs is of the utmost importance. I dont know much about showing or confirmation but I am interested in getting involved. Though my main objection is finding a loving pet. 

Does anybody have any suggestions for who might have puppies available in the near future? I think I have emailed almost every breeder in the New England/Tri State area on the AMA list but to no avail. I decided this week I would be willing to fly to pick up if I needed to so my radius has grown quite a bit.

I hate to bring up cost but I have learned that the range in price is huge! I am not looking to spend more than 2000 dollars, so breeders whose dogs I would LOVE to have, like chrisman , are sort of out of the question. I understand why some pups are so pricey, but I personally would rather save the money in case the puppy had any health issues. 

I really would like a well bred, healthy puppy and I have committed myself to not walking into a pet store or a byb. I would like to find a breeder who is more than willing to answer all of my questions as well as who really cares about the dogs future. 


Any heads up, or recommendations, would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:Welcome 1: So glad you joined SM. We will be waiting a watching hoping you have a good experience finding you new puppy. :Waiting:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You can certainly get Maltese Puppies of great quality for less than 2000, but they are pricey pups.. You'll need to contact the breeder to find out what they are selling their pups for... So.. I found this list of breeders that I've heard of most all of them:
Foxstone Maltese Favorite Links and that might help you with locating a breeder close to you. Best of Luck to you in finding the perfect puppy for your family.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Good luck with your puppy search! We live in CT too.


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks jeanne for the heads up pm! Jennifer-I'm checking out that list right now to see if there is anyone local I may have missed, Thanks! Ann, what part of CT? I emailed Josy and she only had older pups available now, but I asked her to keep me in touch about future litters. Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi hi! Welcome to SM and the wonderful Maltese breed! Dont worry, I have once gone crazy puppy searching too :blush:

Have you seen this sticky? http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/97845-maltese-breeders-how-find-evaulate.html

Also, can you ask Josy to refer you to other breeders who have litters?


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Mia's Mommy (your Mia is just adorable!), I have read that thread, a lot of good information there. Thanks!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:Welcome 3: How exciting to be looking for a new baby! There are some good breeders out there that will have quality pups in your price range. My advice is to focus on finding several breeders that you feel comfortable buying a pup from and wait for the right baby. IMO, the best breeders are "small" ones who home raise their dogs. The puppies tend to be better socialized and the breeder will/should know their temperaments. These breeders will only have a few litters per year so they may not have pups available when you contact them. I see you have contacted Josymir and that is a breeder I would recommend. Waiting is hard, but that is the best way to get a healthy pup with the kind of temperament you want.:blush:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are willing to fly, my friend Deb Ray www.gracemaltese.com has a boy available right now. He is darling. He is out of her Ch. Jacob's Gypsy Yo and Me and Ch. Divine's Light from MaltAngel. I met this boy and his two litter mates (already placed) a few months back. He is a total doll. 

I have been to Deb's home a couple of times. It is a wonderful environment. Her pups are raised with lots of attention. She knows the importance of socialization as she teaches puppy kindergarten. She is also a professional groomer.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> If you are willing to fly, my friend Deb Ray www.gracemaltese.com has a boy available right now. He is darling. He is out of her Ch. Jacob's Gypsy Yo and Me and Ch. Divine's Light from MaltAngel. I met this boy and his two litter mates (already placed) a few months back. He is a total doll.
> 
> I have been to Deb's home a couple of times. It is a wonderful environment. Her pups are raised with lots of attention. She knows the importance of socialization as she teaches puppy kindergarten. She is also a professional groomer.


I just looked at his pictures- he's adorable!!!!


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

*grace pup*

Carina -He is a cutie! I'm assuming hes the one with the little red bow on the puppy page? I am slightly apprehensive about flying to pick up a puppy but it seems it is not uncommon. I see some of your babies are from Debbie @ Jacobs, I emailed her earlier this week and she was so kind in her response. I think her dogs are absolutely gorgeous.

April- I think you are right, waiting for a puppy from a breeder I really like is a much better idea than settling for one that is available, but it certainly is hard when you have you have puppies on the brain!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

afine said:


> Carina -He is a cutie! I'm assuming hes the one with the little red bow on the puppy page? I am slightly apprehensive about flying to pick up a puppy but it seems it is not uncommon. I see some of your babies are from Debbie @ Jacobs, I emailed her earlier this week and she was so kind in her response. I think her dogs are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> April- I think you are right, waiting for a puppy from a breeder I really like is a much better idea than settling for one that is available, but it certainly is hard when you have you have puppies on the brain!


I flew to get both of my fur babies. Fourteen years ago I flew from Kansas City to California to pick up my Cockapoo, and just two months ago I flew to Boston to get little Gracie. I never wanted my options to be limited and believe that I got the exact puppies that were meant to be with me. :wub: Flying across the country actually added to the whole excitement of the event. It cost $75 for Gracie to fly on Southwest. She went under the seat in front of me and never uttered a peep. We had a connecting flight in Chicago, so I was able to let her out to pee on her pee pad and fed her a quick bite. I saved up for a year to get my Maltese puppy and had already planned to have enough saved for airfare and hotel. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I flew to get all 4 of mine (3 separate trips) and I did get older puppies (5 & 6 months) and then the last 2 were adult dogs. Easy as pie.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I drove_ a_ very long way to get both my girls, but it was fine. I did not want to fly.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

I flew to get my maltese and he was so worth it!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I have flown to pick up all 3 of my dogs- no problems at all!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I flew to get Kitzel---& my DH flew too! That first meeting was worth all that $$$!


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

*Flying*

Okay, you all have convinced me! I have emailed a couple of the breeders whom I am most interested in the West and South. Seems like nobody has any litters planned until April so this will probably end up being a Summer puppy! 

Is there a general protocol for flying to pick up a puppy? Does one normally just meet at the airport, meet there baby, stretch, and get back on a return flight? Or are people visiting the breeders home, staying in a hotel, etc?

Thanks everyone for all the words of encouragement!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I have always stayed overnight and gone to the breeder's home. The exception is when I picked up Cocotini- the breeder met me at the airport and I just did a quick turnaround. BUT I had flown to the breeder's home and met with her and the puppies 2 weeks before, so I was comfortable with doing a quick turn at the airport when I went back to pick her up. Personally, I would always want to meet the breeder and puppy first and spend time with both before I committed to the puppy. I certainly felt comfortable with getting a puppy from Joyce of Marcris,BUT she let me choose from three puppies. I spent several hours at her house to decide which puppy would be the best fit for me. This would be impossible if she had just met me at the airport (actually- I don't think she would do that anyway). So-I would definitely recommend spending time there!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

just want to echo what the other ladies are saying about flying--it is not that bad! Although I drove to Chrisman's home for Mia, my Gemma was flown in from Texas to Newark Liberty International at 6 months of age, weighing only 2.4lbs. Gemma's flight was delayed in Texas so she was in her crate for 10 hrs. Gemma arrived and did marvelously...I think either having your pup fly to you solo..or you flying to get her, is a good option to consider  good luck!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome to SM ! good luck with ur search ! and i know what u mean when u have puppies in ur brain u feel like ur pregnant n waiting to give birth .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know there are differences of opinion on this but I would defenitely try to pick up the puppy & accompany it in flight. Maltese puppies can be really small & things can go south pretty quickly w/stress/hypoglycemia, dehydration etc. so I feel they need for you to be there w/nutrical, water, etc. It is also possible that the flight could be delayed so you can then attend to the needs yourself and know what is going on. Just sayin'.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

yes, there are potential risks if the pups fly solo..of course..but I think you have to trust your breeder and the breeder's vet's collective experience. I don't think any reputable breeder would ship a puppy if she/he didn't think the pup can handle the flight..and I don't think any vet would sign off on the health certificate if she/he didn't think the same. Yes Malt babies are fragile..but on average, Chi babies are even smaller. I am also using Chi as an example bc Bean was flown to me. A very reputable Chi breeder told me that once the pup is above 2lbs, its generally OK to fly...I think Malt babies are typically all larger than 2lbs at a suitable flying age (3 months or older). I am just a pet owner, so I hope the experienced breeders on here can weigh in also.

As for transport- there are several options depending on your own schedule and flight availability. You can either 1) pick a puppy first (through pics and talking to the breeder) and fly to meet the breeder @ the airport then fly right back, or 2) pick several pups, see those pups at the breeder's home, then pick one...then of course you might need to spend one overnight at a hotel depending on flight availability. 

Lastly, I know some breeders use pet transporters who will fly with your pup in cabin for an additional fee. If you find a breeder you like, you can ask him/her about it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tajon Maltese has 3 puppies available:

Ta-Jon Maltese Puppies Available

Tammy is a very reputable breeder, imho.

Also Rhapsody Maltese has pet puppies available.

Rhapsody Puppies

Tonia ia also a very reputable breeder, imho.

I would not hesitate to get a puppy from either of these breeders. And I've flown many times to pick up fluffs. I would not, however, suggest flighting a puppy alone, but would certainly go to pick it up. 

In my experience with both Tammy and Tonia, you'll get a better response if you call and leave a message.

Good luck. Can't wait to see you new baby.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^agreed--both breeders have beautiful malts!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

afine said:


> Carina -He is a cutie! I'm assuming hes the one with the little red bow on the puppy page? I am slightly apprehensive about flying to pick up a puppy but it seems it is not uncommon. I see some of your babies are from Debbie @ Jacobs, I emailed her earlier this week and she was so kind in her response. I think her dogs are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> April- I think you are right, waiting for a puppy from a breeder I really like is a much better idea than settling for one that is available, but it certainly is hard when you have you have puppies on the brain!


I think that picture may be the littermate that was just placed. The boy she has now is one she had considered keeping for show, so I don't think his picture is up yet. 

Yes, two of my babies are from Jacob and I am so happy with them. I feel very blessed to have found both Debbie (Jacob) and Sheila (MaltAngel).

I can understand your hesitation about flying. Once upon a time, I might have thought it crazy to fly across the country to get a dog, but then it is exactly what I did to get Cadie. I flew out to California to get her from Sheila. It was a wonderful experience. I personally would not feel comfortable having a puppy shipped to me, since I want to see the breeder and her dogs in person. I know it has worked out well for others, but I have also heard some horror stories.


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

I think that Ta-Jon and Rhapsody are both going to be out of my price range as far as I've read. It also seems that those pups that are available are a bit older than I was looking for. I know, I'm sure they are fabulous babies but this is my first puppy and I really want as much puppy time as possible =]

Thank you so much for the info though, that is exactly what I was looking for, knowing who you got your puppies from, and if you recommend them and why.

I have been in contact with five breeders whose dogs I really like. Three of them I decided that I like them as breeders, as well as there dogs, so I have narrowed it down. Now I'm just waiting to see where my puppy is! I will keep everyone posted and please don't hesitate to PM me if you have any thoughts, recommendations, "bewares", or information. 

I love it here already!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Alexandra - the middle boy from Tammy (Tajon) is only $1000 + $85 for Vet/neuter, and he is only 5 months old.


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

He looks like a sweetie pie. I am really looking for a 3 month old though, preferably that won't be available for at least a month as I need some time to prepare, especially if I am going to be traveling to get him/her. I know I'm now sounding very picky but this is a huge commitment and I want to make sure I find just the right puppy. Thank you though, and boy is he cute!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I have seen some pretty pups from Laureal, Phlicks, Darlynns, and Sands-- all these breeders usually charge less than Chrisman, Diamond, or Bonnie's Angels. Personality seems pretty individual to the pup. 

I would fly to pick up my pup, personally speaking. Casanova was flown to me from Bonnie, but he was my first pet. After I got him, I realized there was no way I would ever put my pets in cargo. So I flew from NY to Korea to get Bijou, and it was totally worth it.


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

Both of your babies are absolutely stunning. Every time I see their picture I say to myself "I want a dog that looks like that!" 

I started looking at flight costs and pet fees last night so that I can figure that into everything as well, I can't believe the difference in price in flying from one state to another, even when the states border each other! I guess its about how popular that flight it is.

I actually haven't checked out any of the four breeders you mentioned so I will do that now, thanks!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Another breeder that may have puppies available and has beautiful and sweet fluffs is Cher-Chien.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh I forgot Silkess and Aria. I've seen pretty pups from both those breeders too. Thanks for the compliment! :blush:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

afine said:


> Okay, you all have convinced me! I have emailed a couple of the breeders whom I am most interested in the West and South. Seems like nobody has any litters planned until April so this will probably end up being a Summer puppy!
> 
> Is there a general protocol for flying to pick up a puppy? Does one normally just meet at the airport, meet there baby, stretch, and get back on a return flight? Or are people visiting the breeders home, staying in a hotel, etc?
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the words of encouragement!


When I flew to California, by husband and I had gone out two weeks earlier to pick which puppy we wanted. When it was time to pick him up my mother went with me. We stayed in a hotel and the next morning drove to the breeder's house then flew home with Cisco that day.

When getting Gracie, Mary H (her breeder from this forum), was kind enough to drive to the hotel room the day we flew in and bring both girls from the litter. I then got to play and interact with them for over two hours before choosing. It was also great to have that much time to just visit with Mary and ask all my questions. Mary then drove back to the hotel the next day with Gracie and we flew home.


----------



## DebbyZ (Aug 5, 2010)

Last summer I was exactly where you are right now. I caught a "puppy fever", drove myself crazy trying to find just the right puppy from just the right breeder, spending hours on SM, and not finding my perfect puppy . Than I got lucky and found Midis Maltese and my Maggie. I just looked at their website and Dian has puppies that are going to be available in 3 weeks!!!
maltese available
Dian is my Maggie's breeder and I can totally, 100% recommend her!!! She is wonderful and her puppies are in your price range. When I first called her, I sounded exactly like you do - I wanted the puppy to be as cute as possible of cause, but I was more concerned about the temperament. My Maggie is so close to the "ideal" dog that I've described to Dian, you'd think she custom created her for me. Maggie has wonderful temperament, intelligent, sweet and all around lovely dog.
Dian is in Tennessee and I"m in MA, so Maggie was flown to me by a lovely women who make some extra money by transporting dogs. Maggie was flown in a cabin, in a nice cozy carrier and the service cost me extra $300. You may consider it as an alternative to actually flying in to pick up the puppy yourself.
Good luck and maybe you'll get Maggie's brother or sister


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all of the recommendations! I feel so lucky to have found this forum instead of blindly emailing every breeder up and down the east coast LOL

Deb- thank you for telling me your experience, that was exactly my question. Getting to choose your puppy in person sounds like the best way. Hopefully, if that doesn't become an option for me, I can atleast see some videos and really get an idea of the puppy's temperament

I have been in contact with a couple of breeders so hopefully I find my pup soon.

DebbyZ- Midis is not one of the breeders I have contacted but I will keep her in mind. I'm starting to get a little overwhelmed talking to so many different people I think I should wait a little while before contacting anyone else. It does sound like you had exactly the experience I am looking for though. I want someone to help me choose the pup who best fits what I am looking for personality wise. 

I have decided that having a puppy transported in cabin is a much better idea than shipping in cargo, I would be worried sick about the little guy.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

We're happy to help. Keep us informed. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions about my experiences.


----------

